# Brute force 650 sra bolt pattern probs??



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i have a 2008 brute 650 sra and i was wanting to get differnt wheels and the bolt pattern is 4/137 if i am correct and when i go to buy rims it says ''4/137 (5+2) F/R''... so its a sra so how does that work when there isnt an option for just ''rear''??


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

You will need 4x137 and offsets will be 5+2 front and 2+5 rear


----------



## gmcz71502 (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought it was 4+3 frt and 2+5 rear, im not sure, more or less just asking? Im curious myself cause ive been looking for wheels for my 650sra. doesnt seem like they are to many choices either.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

It depends on which manufacture you choose. Itp uses 5+2 and 2+5 but msa uses metric offsets. The main thing is front has big number first and rear big number last. There is a good amount of choices for the 4x137 not nearly as many as 4x110 though


----------



## BigBearOnOutlaws (Nov 22, 2009)

i cant find hardly any wheels for the 4/137 bolt pattern that has both front and rear offsets


----------

